# [Project] L3pipe



## l3p (Nov 23, 2014)

After several deskbuilds, lots of UV green and upgrade of my *own desk* it's time for something else 
I also resigned from Red Harbinger, hopefully I can spend 100% on my passion again .. modding and liquidcooling!


Click for Final photoshoot!





This might become one of my most challenging projects ..
A casemod ... without a case.



First packages already came in.
Wish me goodluck! 







*Hardware*:

Intel i7 5930K
Asus X99 Deluxe
LG 34U95-P 34″ 3440×1440
Parvum Systems Custom Frame
Nvidia Geforce Reference GTX980 2X
Nvidia 2-Way SLI Bridge
Corsair Dominator Platinum 64GB DDR4 2400Mhz Octo-kit!
Corsair Dominator Platinum Light Bar Upgrade Kit 4X
Corsair Force Series™ LX 512GB 2X
Corsair HXi Series HX1000i
Corsair White sleeved Cable Kit
Corsair Vengeance K70 RGB
Corsair Vengeance M65 RGB
Corsair Vengeance MM200
Corsair Commander Mini
Corsair Link Lighting Node
Corsair SP120 LED White 10X
Bitspower Fittings
Bitspower Reservoirs
Bitspower Pumptops
Bitspower Flowsensors
EKWB Cpu Block
EKWB GPU Blocks 
EKWB Backplates
EKWB Radiators
EKWB Pumps
EKWB Liquid
Nanoxia PETG












Made possible by:





















​


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Subbed! Love L3p's builds


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2014)

Saw something similar done once, in solid copper tubing of course. I am also guessing there is going to be a lot more awesome here with the hard tubing and all the fittings in play here!

Also does that scale read 170/190 lbs, or is that in kg?


----------



## l3p (Nov 23, 2014)

It's indeed in kg's. 17kg and 19kg for the Bitspower and EKWB package .... which got me kinda worried


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2014)

l3p said:


> It's indeed in kg's. 17kg and 19kg for the Bitspower and EKWB package .... which got me kinda worried



Did not realize there was a decimal point on that scale  *picks jaw back up from desk*


----------



## McSteel (Nov 23, 2014)

In for the sub


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 23, 2014)

Subbed! I want to see how you meet all of your goals in this build.


----------



## l3p (Nov 27, 2014)

I will test the acrylic some more the coming days 
(There is a possibility I will be using 12/10 PETG though which is almost unbreakable)

First unpack this amazing package from Bitspower.
This will hopefully be forming the construction 

Unpacking by candlelight.






















If you walk away he only needs 30 seconds to inspect and take ownership.









































Again thanks a lot Vincent for the cooperation!


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 27, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

Subbed too, I know this is going to be a good one!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2014)

Holy Shitake!!!! You could plumb a house with all those fittings!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2014)

Sub'd as well. Really enjoy your builds as well as your awesome pictures


----------



## l3p (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the interest guys!

These days are crazy busy at home and at work so didn't have time for an update yet 


First another package before I can show my ideas.






White coolant.






Could be I will cancel one 240 or 360.






Should do it for 2 loops 






Always liked this most, clear blocks.






There will be an acrylic top incoming for the X99 mosfet block.






Replaced the cpu bracket with a nickel plated one.






Total pic.






Thanks again Niko and Peter!





A lovely evening of bolting..










Done






And a first impression.


----------



## l3p (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope everyone enjoyed Christmas!

Here the hardware I will be using on this project.
It's the biggest honor to be able to carry out my passion with the brands which
were also my favorite before I started modding.
Doing this all in one big post, sorry for the amount of awesomeness!

First the Corsair package.










This came as a big surprise, didn't expect a 64GB Octo kit.










Can't wait to play with this. (And the rest off course)






















An evening of bolting lightbars.














Straight from Nvidia USA.

































From Azerty and Intel Netherlands.














And from Asus Benelux.






Ready to install.










Checking how the Deluxe will look without the white panels and covers.






Will use the white I/O panel myself though.






Because I had some problems in the past after mounting blocks, testing the system this time in a temporary case.






To get my ideas I usually put something like this on my desk for a week.
I was looking for a Dominator Platinum style.






And on a Saturday morning I start messing with Sketchup 


















After a lot of running up and down to the attic to measure.






Not sure yet if the grey parts will be aluminum or acrylic.





Thanks Corsair, Nvidia, Asus, Azerty and Intel!













Here's a small giveaway for you all 
http://www.l3p.nl/corsair-neutrylic-gtx-120gb-giveaway/




Happy new year to every one!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2014)

wow from USA, Netherlands
its like parts from worldwide mixed into one project


----------



## l3p (Jan 22, 2015)

A nice evening of blocking 










Perfect to remove EK logo's and replace them.














Done!






But first the original Nvidia SLI bridge ..
Want to polish it and have a little problem.
I don't want to place the GPU's that close together and the spaced-slot bridge wasn't an option with the X99 Deluxe.






First dismantle it.






This is the space I need, just one slot further.






And took it apart even more.






While brainstorming also got an other idea.






Let's first sand and polish.






And clean it up again.






Got taken care of very well 






Also done!






Just going to use the other bridge with the original housing. Do need to isolate it with some tape.






Cut away the top green layer so I will be able to use a white or blue one.






Because I'm going to use the Corsair Link Commander also decided to use the Corsair RGB LED strips 






Add glue and wait 






Next day .. satisfied.






So ... got what I wanted 






Back to the setup.










Gotta play with it off course 






















The color will probably become white






Trying to get inspired for the next update 






And a little round-up video incl. the SLI/GPU enlightening.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## l3p (Feb 18, 2015)

Small update.

Back to the SSD's.






Lets first cut them in half 














Some people got scared by this photo on facebook 






Giving the Dominator Platinum fins a nice rounding.






And some more sawing, filing and sanding.










Should become something like this 






Corsair Force LX Dominator Platinum 1TB Raid0 SSD 






Also got the question if I was able to do something with the new Neutron XT's but the PCB is a little larger.
Will come up with something different for them 






Also got the pipe from CoolForce/Nanoxia for this project. Something I haven't been working with before.
12/10 mm PETG ... Finally! (instead of acrylic)









Made a little video of it with some of the differences.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 18, 2015)

That's crazy cool. I never realized how much work goes into modding.
Very cool.


----------



## l3p (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry for the late update but I was kinda busy 


Got a very nice package from Parvum Systems.






Justin en Shaun wanted to help me out, win-win!


















You can ask these guys anything, they can do it 


























Again, thanks a lot Parvum Systems!






Fixing a little mistake I made, went well with a 20mm countersink.






Finally playing around with fittings!










This update was a little late because of my own pc upgrade, and ...





Spent a week on Cooler Master Headquarters with Richard Kiersgieter, Richard Surroz, Ronnie Hara, Mathieu Heredia en Stuart Tonks. 
All I can say .. it was AWESOME


----------



## AndreaNigo (Mar 27, 2015)

woow what i just saw?!? Great work! creative!


----------



## l3p (Apr 30, 2015)

So .... drilled some holes 

First getting all the measurements.










I planned to weld the top part to the bottom part for max stability.
However decided to do it with what I have at home and by hand  






Lovely to work outside.










And the top part (mainboardtray)






And how I want to mount it.


















Work space after an afternoon of drilling, sawing, sanding, filing and tapping 






Also mounted the PSU frame.










And blocks done for frame mounting.






Now just need to mount them.


















And mount the mainboard tray standoffs














Done!










Adjusting the reservoir holders






To be able to mount them to the radiators.






And mounted some parts


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2015)

speechless


----------



## l3p (Jun 5, 2015)

Back!
Was a bit busy cause of Computex -  Cooler Master en Nanoxia 


First gave the 'Corsair Force LX raid0 ssd' a new home with 3M duallock.





And then ... how to start here .. I really hate cable management. (maybe cause I'm an electrician?)






Testing the fans and LEDS at night.






And back to the cables, one by one.






Behind the 240 radiator are a lot of cables hidden from fans, pumps and the Corsair Links.






I was missing something on the radiators and push/pull was a bit too much in my opinion.






So went for these radguards from Highflow with white inlay.






15 minutes later.






Better.






Changed the GPU cables from 6+2 pins to 6 pins.






Oops ... got to hide this behind the PSU.






So removing more unnecessary connectors.






For this project I was looking for a clip in the same style as the project itself.
So sat down before it and just waited till something came up.
Why not in same style as the Dominator Platinum fins?
Had a good talk with my bud Scott Bruins and he came with this design .. awesome 










We were both already in contact with Nanoxia / Coolforce and because they saw something in it too they decided to bring them out 






This is the first prototype and the finals will be less wide (1cm on a 24-pin) and will have 2 x M3 mounting holes on the back.






And ordered a Bitspower X-station so I can easily play around with the 4 different pumps/loops.






Would like to know your thoughts about the clip


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

Clip's are Very Cool!!


----------



## l3p (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Arjai


----------



## adulaamin (Jun 6, 2015)

Excellent work as usual...


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 6, 2015)

l3p said:


> This is the first prototype and the finals will be less wide (1cm on a 24-pin) and will have 2 x M3 mounting holes on the back.


And do not forget to make an oval holes on the top to look like the Corsair heatsinks ,

When I grow up I want to be a pro like you.


----------



## l3p (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks guys!

You're doing a nice job yourself too ST.o.CH!
I'm not a pro though, just a hobbyist


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 6, 2015)

l3p said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> You're doing a nice job yourself too ST.o.CH!
> I'm not a pro though, just a hobbyist


Yeah, but looks like a pro artwork.


----------



## l3p (Jul 23, 2015)

Summer vacation!
And like every year .. modding! 

I've been looking for a proper solution to support the GPU's and Rads for a few weeks.
Then I found this in a dusty corner at work.
Nickel plated copper rails which are used for 12V halogen lamps.






First had to brainstorm and draw a few hours about the loop and some other things






And finally  .. think I got it 






Made bends in the Rad supports.






Sturdy stuff.






And making mounts for it.






The radiators are being pushed to the inside by itself because of how I mounted them.
These supports will make the whole more sturdy.






And starting on the loop.






Lovely working with PETG, pipecutter and deburrer 






Here a little video about the Henco deburrer.
18 months ago I saw an air-conditioning guy working with PVC/Alu/PVC pipe.
I thought .. that should work with acrylic too, finally found the 12mm version a few months ago.











And making 3 bends to save some extenders and rotaries.










Bottom done according to my drawings 






Fitting the GPU supports.






Now to drill some holes in the backplates.






And make the holes in PCB's a little bigger :O






From M3 to M4.






Done!






Next update more on the loop!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm loving this 
 ... are you thinking about using tall rubber feet for the bottom plate?


----------



## l3p (Jul 24, 2015)

I will most likely be using these on the Bitspower Q-blocks


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2015)

I figured you'd get some MNPCTech feet from Bill Owen.  Something like these:

http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-ste...-rack-server-case-feet/grooved-case-feet.html


----------



## l3p (Aug 5, 2015)

This year 2 weeks on a nice camping place where my parents also are.
I thought .. if I really want to relax .. why not take my hobby with me? 






Because the week started with bad weather (off course) I was able to leave the pc in my parents caravan.






Great spot when it's raining outside 






A day of shopping.






Also finally some time to sort some things.






And 4 days later finally some good weather! The one in the middle is my little spot 






This is relaxing! 










Waste after 3 days of working with the loop.






And further on the backside.










Had to take a few shots in the sun 














Decided to go home 2 days earlier so I could finish it with no people around me.






Creating cable to feed the pumps and Corsair Link










The last cables.






Drilling and tapping the last hole.






Finally filling!










Loop 1 .. no leaks!






Quite some foam with 2 pumps @ fullspeed.






Decided to use anti cyclone fittings in the reservoirs.






Loop 2 also leakfree!






I should fill it up soon ... because this .. just looks weird 






Even first boot went well!






Soon final pics


----------



## l3p (Aug 8, 2015)

And here the final shots + video.
Enjoy! 











































































































A big thanks to all sponsors and followers!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this awesome project.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Aug 25, 2015)

wuhu its so BEAUTIFUL  like every project made by l3p.... thats why i follow you on facebook


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful and amazing project! Truly an engineering marvel!!


----------



## l3p (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## l3p (Sep 4, 2015)

And .. a small add-on 















Couldn't resist 






Further on the next project!


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 4, 2015)

Damn! Excellent work as always. Can't wait for your next project!


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats on nvidia garage coverage


----------

